# Slam Dunk the Funk!



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Old habits die hard and it didn't take me long to find the car modding scene in Thailand. Made friends with the chap who's lowered half of the decent cars in the region and is known to all as Jack. Ok, so I have a truck now but thats not to say you can't play... I went in thinking, "jack it up 8 inches, slam some big nobbly tyres on and have a monster truck... Naturally"...

heres what happend... the bit you can't see so easily is the 4.5 inch boddy drop!   

































hmmmm yeah.. just like I planned it...
From this...







to this...







in an afternoon where I was just going window shopping... :?

I like it  















[/url]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

That truck has got be the same length as a bloody Limousine !! It's huuuuuuge........nice though - and I can see some serious modding be done on that :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

That is the ugliest truck ive ever seen!!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> That is the ugliest truck ive ever seen!!


to each his own, Duckie 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's weird but the whole tyre/wheel combo looks too small.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> It's weird but the whole tyre/wheel combo looks too small.


This is true...but it could be an illusion! This lorry is simply too BIG.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What size are the rims? you need 22" on there!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

the rims are 17s and probably look better in the flesh. I am waiting for coilovers on the front so I can lower it further for cruises and what not and then go back to as is for main events. But thats just cos I like spot trucks. its a question of taste. Mine is clearly quite eclectric.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry, but those wheels look too small - it looks like they're from a pair of roller skates!










However, as long as you like it then that's all that matters.

Simon.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

no apology required for expressing your oppinion. I'll try and find the pick I too of it on 22s and I think you'll agree there was not much grace gained.

Its a truck. It was made to ride high with loads of space in the arches for debris. I know you know this but, can't help but feel you are comparing it to a TT which has a very different lowered look. check out sport truck dot com. I nearly went for 14s with fat rubber. its another look that I think is quite sweet on a work horse type ride.

The main objective was achieved. I like driving it more now than before I changed it. Nothing else matters, really. Which is not to say I don't like your input. 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Its a truck. It was made to ride high with loads of space in the arches for debris.


Which is why you 'dropped it' ? Odd logic.

For the record, my opinion is that the wheels look too small too.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> its a question of taste. Mine is clearly quite eclectric.


What's that then? Wide ranging and varied, but dangerous to take into the bath with you? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im not saying owt, 2 of my friends in Canada are into off roading and drive modded V8 Jeeps like this....I have a feeling I may end up in one....


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Leg said:


> Im not saying owt, 2 of my friends in Canada are into off roading and drive modded V8 Jeeps like this....I have a feeling I may end up in one....


There's a difference though - that jeep looks fcuking cool and yet still able to fulfill it's purpose. The pick-up just looks wank.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I guess you've convinced me even more that it was time for me to move. In Thailand people would be to courteous to sa your truck looked wank, which is nice. They also think that lowered trucks are cool, like me. I got the truck because I like the utilitarian look of it. I guess R1 would never be seen in Combats or Cargo Pants because according to his logic, he is neither at war or engaged in shipping activitities? Fine, but for me, I enjoy certain looks irrespective of the need for them to fulfill their intended function.

Kind of like having a watch that is waterproof to 100 metres. Never gonna be tested, is it?

Here endeth my sermon on Logic.*

*Executive Summary:

Horses for courses.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello Loz,

Didn't realise you'd gone to Thailand  That's funny because I've got a friend who just came back from Thailand :lol: Guess you won't be coming to any Skipton cruises in the near future. Sorry I just missed you on the last one! Do you want any Viz comics sending out? :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Im not saying owt, 2 of my friends in Canada are into off roading and drive modded V8 Jeeps like this....I have a feeling I may end up in one....


dont do it mate.......


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

As you can see from the signature pic, I decided to go for a raised look in the end. Smaller wheels, bigger tyres. Much better in the rainy season which is upon us. Seen a few Yank Tanks our here that I would like to have a play with though so not sure what the future holds...

Glad you remember the Viz Jokes, John-H. Nope, Won't be in Skipton for the foreseeable... But I'm sure watching TT Quattros slip down grass car parks will continue to provide the entertainment!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Loz - I think that looks a lot better.

It htink the problem before was that it looked like the overall dimensions of hte wheel.tyre package were smaller than the originals.

On some cars this can work, but I prefer trucks to look chunky.

Much better (IMHOOC).


----------

